# Burton Photon sizing help



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Head straight to this thread to learn how to measure your feet and size snowboard boots:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


----------

